# Cape Canaveral Surf/Pier Fishing



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

I am going to Cape Canaveral April 4th through the 10th and I was wanting to know some fish producing spots around Cape Canaveral and Cocoa Beach. I will be doing some surf fishing as well as pier fishing. Any tips? Thanks.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't know much about the piers in that area, but the beach across from Patrick AFB in Cocoa is pretty good. Also...Sebastian Inlet isn't that far South, and it's a MUST FISH area and VERY productive.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont really know much about surf fishing. i just have a bunch of rods and through em out as far as i can. i usually use shrimp and finger mullet, but i dont really catch much. i would love to go out and catch some fish in the surf. i just need to know where to fish and what to use. any tips?


----------



## Beachboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Jesse, Cocoa beach pier is right there in Canaveral/Cocoa. Wherever you are staying, you should see it from the beach. Stop by Canaveral Fish and Dive, on A1A just north of the pier and talk to Rob, good guy that should give you all the 411 you'll need. Good Luck!


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks, i will do that


----------

